# sram rival crankset question



## specialsauce (Oct 30, 2008)

hey,
I recently recieved a giftcard and I found that the SRAM rival crankset is in my price range and i was wondering wether or not I should make the switch.

I currently use a shimano tiagra crank, stock from a specialized allez elite. Would this be an upgrade from my current setup? I also noticed that the company site says its for a 10-speed, where i have a 9-speed... since its the crank i assume there wont be any problems, just wanted to confirm this. 

Since they are two different companies would there be any sizing issues(the gear size would also go up from 50-34 to a 53-39) that im not aware of, or would i have to replace any other parts besides the intended crankset? any other general advice would be appreciated.

thanks for your patience,
Alex


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

You can run 9 speed on a 10 speed crankset. I did it for a year and noticed no problems whatsoever. I just bought a new rival crankset but haven't gotten a bike to install it on yet. Its supposed to be very stiff. It certainly looks good (black).


----------

